# Wellington Fragrance order



## Lilahblossom (May 16, 2012)

ok here's the FO's I ordered: Monkey Farts, Lemongrass, Aloe and Green Tea, Campfire, Jamaican Me Crazy, New Car, Tobacco, Blackberry Sage Tea, Jasmine Rose Petals, Strawberry Passion, and Tahitian Vanilla. I'm gonna have fun. If anyone has any suggestions with these, I appreciate them.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2012)

LOL.   I had to jump to the Wellington site to see what Monkey Farts smells like.     I'm laughing out loud right now.    Please post a review once you've smelled it yourself!!!


----------



## VanessaP (May 19, 2012)

I have Monkey Farts from EBB and NG (I think its NG) and I like both of them equally well  It is seriously one of my favorites. I used it in some bath bombs and my kiddos came out smelling awesome.


----------



## birdcharm (May 20, 2012)

Did you order the manufacturing grade or the premium?

I have tried their Jasmine once, I should try it again. 

I am interested to hear what you think of Rose Petals!


Kathy


----------



## Lilahblossom (May 21, 2012)

I used the tobacco in shaving soap the other nite. I ordered the manufacturers grade I guess because it was in the middle and didn't know any better. So far it is sticking well but it's only a few days. It smells better too after a few. i added some Bramble Berry English Rose to it cause it was just smelling too harsh for me. I'm not telling the guys that though, lol. My Bad. Will let you know on the Monkey Farts and Rose Petals.


----------



## Genny (May 21, 2012)

You added English Rose to Tobacco?  That sounds like an interesting combination.  Does it smell pretty good?


----------



## Lilahblossom (May 25, 2012)

Hi Genny. Oh yes I'm afraid I did add BBs English Rose to the Tobacco. Smells great though. I don't know what possessed me to do it. It just seemed like it needed a balance. For the guy's shaving soap.


----------



## Iris Reola (Jun 4, 2012)

Let me know how the Aloe and Green Tea fragrance is. I've been eyeballing green tea scents of all ilk and would like to know how this one is.


----------

